# Manchester NH Officer shot (merged)



## dave7336 (Mar 25, 2006)

*This is on the Channel 7 webpage. It happened this morning...*



*Manchester, N.H., police officer shot; one arrested, one at large*










_MANCHESTER, N.H. -- Police had one person in custody and were seeking another Monday after a shooting that critically wounded a police officer. 
Heavily armed SWAT teams from state and city police cordoned off and searched a wide area for Michael "Stix" Addison, 26, who was considered armed and dangerous. Police dogs and a helicopter helped in the search as schools in the area locked their doors and locked pupils in classrooms with their teachers. 
"They are doing a yard-to-yard search," police Capt. Richard Tracy said. 
Few details about the shooting were released, but police said the officer was taken to Elliot Hospital after being shot near the intersection of Lake and Lincoln Streets. A spokesman for the hospital said Officer Michael Briggs was in critical condition. 
Police asked for the public's help in finding Addison, who is black, about 5-foot-8 and weighs 180 pounds. 
An officer who was stopping drivers in the neighborhood and searching their vehicles said one person was already in custody. The officer would not give his name. 
A man who lives about a block away on Spruce Street said he and his wife heard six shots around 3 a.m. Monday, followed by yelling and arguing. 
"We heard six loud bangs go off," said Robert Tarr, who was on his back porch taking in laundry from the line when he heard the shots. He said he quickly called police. 
His wife, Pauline, was inside, sitting at her computer desk when the shots rang out. 
"It took me right off my chair," she said, saying she was worried about the safety of their four children. 
Other neighborhood residents said they heard seven, eight or even 10 shots. 
Nicole Black, 24, who was staying at her boyfriend's place nearby, told www.unionleader.com that after the shots woke her, she grabbed binoculars and looked outside. 
"The first thing I saw was that cop lying down right there where the pool of blood was," Black said. "There were maybe five cops around him. One was saying, 'Just breathe, just breathe.' You could tell they were trying to get this guy to hold on." 
Black also saw a man lying on the ground, handcuffed, she said. 
"I heard him say something about, 'I was just standing on this corner trying to get weed for my girl,"' Black said. 
An area covering about 40 city blocks was cordoned off before dawn. As residents began leaving for work and school, officers diverted traffic around the area and searched the car trunks of those leaving for work or school. 
Schools locked down included Central High, Hillside Middle School and several elementary schools, assistant school Superintendent Karen Burkush told WMUR-TV. She said entrances to some other schools were locked and being monitored, but pupils were not confined to their classrooms. 
Tarr, a member of a neighborhood watch group working with police to combat prostitution and drug dealing, said things had been getting better -- until now. 
"Now we're back to square one again. It's going to make people really on edge," he said.

I will say a prayer for the officer....and his family.
_


----------



## O-302 (Jan 1, 2006)

Manchester, N.H., police officer shot; one arrested, one at large

MANCHESTER, N.H. -- Police had one person in custody and were seeking another Monday after a shooting that critically wounded a police officer.

Heavily armed SWAT teams from state and city police cordoned off and searched a wide area for Michael "Stix" Addison, 26, who was considered armed and dangerous. Police dogs and a helicopter helped in the search as schools in the area locked their doors and locked pupils in classrooms with their teachers.

"They are doing a yard-to-yard search," police Capt. Richard Tracy said.

Few details about the shooting were released, but police said the officer was taken to Elliot Hospital after being shot near the intersection of Lake and Lincoln Streets. A spokesman for the hospital said Officer Michael Briggs was in critical condition.

Police asked for the public's help in finding Addison, who is black, about 5-foot-8 and weighs 180 pounds.

An officer who was stopping drivers in the neighborhood and searching their vehicles said one person was already in custody. The officer would not give his name.

A man who lives about a block away on Spruce Street said he and his wife heard six shots around 3 a.m. Monday, followed by yelling and arguing.

"We heard six loud bangs go off," said Robert Tarr, who was on his back porch taking in laundry from the line when he heard the shots. He said he quickly called police.

His wife, Pauline, was inside, sitting at her computer desk when the shots rang out.

"It took me right off my chair," she said, saying she was worried about the safety of their four children.

Other neighborhood residents said they heard seven, eight or even 10 shots.

Nicole Black, 24, who was staying at her boyfriend's place nearby, told www.unionleader.com that after the shots woke her, she grabbed binoculars and looked outside.

"The first thing I saw was that cop lying down right there where the pool of blood was," Black said. "There were maybe five cops around him. One was saying, 'Just breathe, just breathe.' You could tell they were trying to get this guy to hold on."

Black also saw a man lying on the ground, handcuffed, she said.

"I heard him say something about, 'I was just standing on this corner trying to get weed for my girl,"' Black said.

An area covering about 40 city blocks was cordoned off before dawn. As residents began leaving for work and school, officers diverted traffic around the area and searched the car trunks of those leaving for work or school.

Schools locked down included Central High, Hillside Middle School and several elementary schools, assistant school Superintendent Karen Burkush told WMUR-TV. She said entrances to some other schools were locked and being monitored, but pupils were not confined to their classrooms.

Tarr, a member of a neighborhood watch group working with police to combat prostitution and drug dealing, said things had been getting better -- until now.

"Now we're back to square one again. It's going to make people really on edge," he said.

(Copyright 2006 by The Associated Press. All Rights Reserved.)

My thoughts and prayers go out to the Officer and his family.


----------



## THE RP (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: Manchester NH Police Officer Shot 10-16-06*

All right boys and girls this is the time to go and pray to whatever god you believe in and light a candle so we can pull our brother through this...Leave for work a little early and swing by that church and talk to the big man..Its not good... and remember to include a prayer and keep a good thought for the other Manchester guys too, especially the ones tracking that waste of good oxygen who will hopefully be standing before his maker very soon...


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Boston police involved in search for suspect in N.H. cop shooting*

By *Laurel J. Sweet*
Monday, October 16, 2006 - Updated: 12:52 PM EST

*T*he fugitive sought in connection with the shooting of Manchester, N.H., bike patrol police officer Michael Briggs early this morning has ties to Boston and Brockton, the Herald has learned. 
 Michael "Stix" Addison, 26, whose criminal history includes arrests for armed robbery and assault with intent to kill, formerly lived in both cities, including with his adoptive father in Brockton. 
Elaine Driscoll, spokeswoman for the *Boston Police* Department, confirmed, "Boston police are working with the Manchester police in their efforts to locate Michael Addison."

In Manchester, N.H., heavily armed SWAT teams from state and city police cordoned off and searched a wide area for Addison, who was currently living in Manchester. Police Capt. Richard Tracy said authorities were doing a "yard-to-yard" search.


Few details about the shooting were released, but police said the officer was taken to Elliot Hospital after being shot near the intersection of Lake and Lincoln Streets. A spokeswoman for the hospital said the officer was in critical condition.

Police asked for the public's help in finding Addison, who is black, about 5-foot-8 and weighs 180 pounds. Another suspect is already in custody.

Local residents said they heard seven, eight or even 10 shots.

Nicole Black, 24, who was staying at her boyfriend's place nearby, told www.unionleader.com that after the shots woke her, she grabbed binoculars and looked outside.

"The first thing I saw was that cop lying down right there where the pool of blood was," Black said. "There were maybe five cops around him. One was saying, 'Just breathe, just breathe.' You could tell they were trying to get this guy to hold on."

Black also saw a man lying on the ground, handcuffed, she said.

"I heard him say something about, 'I was just standing on this corner trying to get weed for my girl,"' Black said.

Schools locked down included Central High, Hillside Middle School and several elementary schools, assistant school Superintendent Karen Burkush told WMUR-TV. She said entrances to some other schools were locked and being monitored, but pupils were not confined to their classrooms.










This booking photo released by the Manchester, N.H., police shows Michael 'Stix' Addison who Manchester Police say is being sought Monday Oct., 16, 2006, as a suspect in the shooting of Manchester Police Officer Michael Briggs. (AP)

_Associated Press contributed to this report._


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Boston police involved in search for suspect in N.H. cop shooting*

Prayin for you brother, hope they deal with this pos the way they did it in Fl.


----------



## benike84 (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Manchester NH Officer shot*

Any updates on the officers condition? Hope he is ok.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Manchester NH Officer shot*

*Police Officer In Critical Condition After Shooting*

*Officials Searching For Man In Connection With Incident*

*MANCHESTER, N.H. -- *Officials in New Hampshire were searching for the man who allegedly shot a Manchester police officer Monday.

NewsCenter 5's Gail Huff reported that Michael Addison, 26, allegedly shot Officer Michael Briggs near the intersection of Lake and Lincoln Streets. Briggs was shot in the head and was listed in critical condition at Elliot Hospital.

"I go out there, and there was a police officer lying on the ground in a pool of blood. There were five cops around him screaming, 'Just breathe. Just breathe. Just hold on. Hold on,'" witness Nicole Black said.

Witnesses said that they heard about six gunshots fired. Police said that Briggs was shot while following up on reports that someone in the neighborhood heard gunshots.

Addison was described as a black man, 5 feet, 8 inches tall, 180 pounds, with brown eyes and short black hair. Anyone with information was urged to call police at 603- 668-8711.



*Video: *Police Officer Shot

_Copyright 2006 by TheBostonChannel.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------



## mpdcam (May 5, 2002)

*Re: Manchester NH Police Officer Shot 10-16-06*

Hopefully whoever captures this piece of crap, sends him a message!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: Manchester NH Officer shot*

This is also posted @ http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19413


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Manchester NH Officer shot*

I wonder if Addison will run to Polk County Florida......:-k


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: Manchester NH Police Officer Shot 10-16-06*

i just watched on fox news that they got the guy in dorchester


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: Manchester NH Officer shot*

Captured In Boston according to the current tv newscast...........


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

He was alone on a bike patrol at 245am?

They got the punk in Dor. Keep up the prayers for the Officer fighting for life.


----------



## THE RP (Oct 1, 2005)

He was not alone...Manchester runs tandem bike patrols..He had a partner with him...Lets not throw stones because it's irrelevant..The fact is, he was shot and everyone out there needs to remember this when they roll up on someone...Stop armchairing and pray for him because we all owe it to him and his wife and kids....He would do it for you...

The shame is that piece of shit was caught and must have showed his hands..I was hoping some of those Florida guys from Polk came looking up here today. Thats all he deserved..


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

Definately, no armchair here. Good work to all the guys that brought this guy in so quickly.


----------



## dwb82 (Sep 21, 2006)

maybe manchester PD should call in the Polk count guys cause they seem to know how to handle people that dangerous


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: Manchester NH Police Officer Shot 10-16-06*



THE RP said:


> All right boys and girls this is the time to go and pray to whatever god you believe in and light a candle so we can pull our brother through this...Leave for work a little early and swing by that church and talk to the big man..Its not good... and remember to include a prayer and keep a good thought for the other Manchester guys too, especially the ones tracking that waste of good oxygen who will hopefully be standing before his maker very soon...


*100%* *ABSOLUTLEY RIGHT ON THE MARK BROTHER.*


----------



## THE RP (Oct 1, 2005)

*maybe manchester PD should call in the Polk count guys cause they seem to know how to handle people that dangerous*

Maybe you should work on your reading comprehension skills and figure out what was being implied, you friggin moron. Then learn how to type...MPD can handle themselves just fine. We were not alluding to "how dangerous" he was. We were simply wishing ill upon his well being through comparison based on recent events. If you were a cop you would have gotten it much quicker...Your post as it is worded is insulting and illiterate....Smarten up


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

Ok, ok. 
Hopefully the officer will recover and hopefully he knows _every_ police officer who's heard the story is behind him.
The shitbag is in custody and will be dealt with. Maybe not the 'southern justice' some of us wanted.. but, hopefully, the judicial system will not fail this officer. Not even Deval can save this scumbag.


----------



## 48Weeks (Feb 13, 2006)

You are an idiot, get a clue pal. Smarten up!



dwb82 said:


> maybe manchester PD should call in the Polk count guys cause they seem to know how to handle people that dangerous


----------



## 48Weeks (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Manchester NH Officer shot*

Grave condition this morning 10-17-06. Pray for him and his family.



benike84 said:


> Any updates on the officers condition? Hope he is ok.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Chatty suspect's cell phone lead police to Dorchester
*By *Laurel J. Sweet, Jessica Fargen and Michele McPhee*
Tuesday, October 17, 2006 - Updated: 12:43 AM EST

*I*t was a suspected cop shooter's inability to stay off his cell phone that delivered Michael "Stix" Addison into the handcuffs of Boston police early last night after a tense interstate manhunt for the suspect in the wounding of a Manchester, N.H., officer. 
 "He came out peacefully," said *Boston Police* Capt. John Greland after Addison surrendered inside an elderly housing apartment in Dorchester where a relative lives. "He gave himself up." 
Addison, 26, a former Roxbury and Brockton resident who all-points bulletins had warned all day was likely armed and extremely dangerous, was tracked to the relative's home in Dorchester amid the potentially dicey triangle of an elderly housing complex, a day-care center and the Holland Elementary School.










Kevin Ford and Ando of the BPD scour the area around the building in Dorchester where shooting suspect Michael Addison was caught yesterday. (Staff photo by Lisa Hornak)

Police K-9 teams were searching the Olney Street area last night for a gun. 
 Sources told the Herald Addison made himself easy pickings for police by making "several" calls on his cell phone after yesterday's pre-dawn shooting of Manchester, N.H., bike patrol officer Michael Briggs. Investigators were able to follow Addison's chat-filled flight using Global Positioning Satellite. 
As the critically wounded Briggs fought for his life, the gray Toyota Camry it's believed Addison fled New Hampshire in turned up abandoned on Warren Street opposite Roxbury District Court, sparking manhunts for him at nearby Dudley Station - where he was arrested in 1997 for the attempted murder of a friend - and at South Station where Transit Police swarmed yesterday afternoon. 
"The police did an outstanding job," Mayor *Thomas M. Menino* said. 
A Mattapan relative of Addison's, speaking to the Herald on condition of anonymity, said of his alleged involvement in Briggs' shooting, "I'm shocked. This is a horrific thing. I pray that all turns out well for Officer Briggs and his family. We're blessed to have police officers." 
Addison is apparently no stranger to guns. In 1996, when he was 16, he was arrested for unlawful possession of a firearm, a source said. 
Authorities in Manchester, N.H., released few details yesterday about Briggs or how he came to be shot at 3 a.m. near the intersection of Lake Avenue and Lincoln Street in their city. 
The Union Leader quoted sources as saying Briggs had been shot in the head and that a warrant was out for Addision's arrest in connection with a weekend robbery in Manchester, where at least one shot was fired. 
A Holland School official said the building and its afterschool programs were in lockdown for nearly two hours from 3:30 p.m. to the time Addison was safely in custody shortly before 5:30 p.m.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Accused Cop Shooter To Be In Court *

*Addison Arrested At Grandmother's Apartment *

*MANCHESTER, N.H. -- *A man suspected of shooting and critically wounding a police officer, then leading SWAT teams on a search through Manchester and prompting school lockdowns, was arrested in Boston, police said.

Michael "Stix" Addison, 26, was arrested without incident about 5:30 p.m. Monday at his grandmother's apartment in the city's Dorchester neighborhood. He was expected in court Tuesday.

A massive search had been going on for him as dozens of the officer's colleagues stood vigil at a Manchester hospital.

The wounded officer, Michael Briggs, 35, was honored last year for rescuing people from a fire in 2004. Briggs, who's been with the Manchester Police Department for five years, is married and has two children.

Briggs was nearing the end of his shift when he responded to a domestic violence call involving a gunshot. He was shot at about 2:45 a.m. while on his patrol bicycle near the intersection of Lake and Lincoln Streets. He remained in critical condition Monday night at Elliot Hospital, Police Chief John Jaskolka said at a news conference.

"As Officer Briggs approached the subject in an alley way, the subject turned on him and shot the officer," Jaskolka said.

The schools locked down during Monday's manhunt included Central High, Hillside Middle School and several elementary schools, assistant school Superintendent Karen Burkush said. She said entrances to some other schools were locked and being monitored.

The day before Briggs was shot, a reckless conduct warrant had been issued for Addison. Police said the conduct charge stemmed from Addison being with a gunman who fired shots at an apartment building in Manchester early Sunday. No one was hit.

Addison was arrested on the reckless conduct warrant and an armed robbery warrant in Hudson on Oct. 11. Attorney General Kelly Ayotte issued a warrant for an attempted murder charge Monday night.

A man who lives about a block away from the shooting scene said he and his wife heard six shots around 3 a.m. Monday, followed by yelling and arguing.

"We heard six loud bangs go off," said Robert Tarr, who was on his back porch taking in laundry from the line when he heard the shots. He said he quickly called police.

Other neighborhood residents said they heard seven, eight or even 10 shots.

Nicole Black, 24, who was staying at her boyfriend's place nearby, told www.unionleader.com that after the shots woke her, she grabbed binoculars and looked outside.

"The first thing I saw was that cop lying down right there where the pool of blood was," Black said. "There were maybe five cops around him. One was saying, 'Just breathe, just breathe.' You could tell they were trying to get this guy to hold on."

Tarr, a member of a neighborhood watch group working with police to combat prostitution and drug dealing, said things had been getting better -- until now.

"Now we're back to square one again. It's going to make people really on edge," he said.

_Copyright 2006 by The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Folks - I moved the Condolence Thread here and pinned it:
http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19451


----------



## massirishcop (Apr 3, 2004)

My prayers to Officer Briggs and his family.....


----------

